# Water Sprite = Water Wisteria



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Are these two plants the same or no? I'm just a bit confused at telling them apart.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Nope. Water Sprite is Ceratopteris thalictrichoides, while Water Wisteria is Hygrophila difformis


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I should add that Water Sprite is actually a fern and will grow baby plantlets off its leaves. Wisteria is a stem plant and can be propagated through stem cuttings.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Bill,

You forgot to add one more thing. They're both great plants--easy, nutrient sponges, attractive, fast growing.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I find H. difformis to be a much more attractive plant.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh okay, thanks. Yeah, I have Hygro and it grows like mad! I was just getting the names mixed up.


----------



## madbreeze (May 21, 2006)

my hygro is very light colored at the top, almost white. does this mean it is getting too much light or too little? or is it a sign of something else? it is still growing but it has looked healthier.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Often new shoots are a lighter color. However, what is your fertilizing regime, as this could be a sign if nutrient deficiency?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

madbreeze said:


> my hygro is very light colored at the top, almost white. does this mean it is getting too much light or too little? or is it a sign of something else? it is still growing but it has looked healthier.


That's a typical sign of sufficient light, and nutrients running out. Test you NO3, I wouldn't be suprised if it bottomed out. Could be lack of Iron and traces as well.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Dear Wasserpest,
I clicked on the photo of your 100g, very pretty!
Can you please tell me what is the plant that is at the front/center, just a hair to the right? It is medium/low growing and its leaves resemble watersprite.
Is this as tall as it gets, or do you have to trim it back alot?
Thank you☺

:icon_roll Also, the one at the very back/center, does it have a pink color to it? If so, what is it?


----------

